# Google Earth compatability



## x1achilles (Jul 23, 2012)

I have not been able to download GE to my KFire. Actually, it is there as I dragged it from my PC, but does not open or even list it on the Apps.
It is a shame as I love the program and use it all the time while traveling...which is one of the main reasons I got the Kindle.
I am very disappointed.
Anyone have a trick to getting it on the device?
Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, x1achilles!

Google Earth is not one of the apps in the Amazon App store.  Did you allow installation of third party apps under settings?  

When you say you dragged it over from your PC, you dragged the apk over?  D  And then installed it?  

Have you sucessfully sideloaded other apps?

It just might not run.  I don't know if anyone else has tried it.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, x1achilles, welcome to Kindleboards!

I think it highly unlikely that you could just drag program files across from your PC to your Fire. Things like that normally have to run through a proper install procedure. If it's possible to use Google Earth on the Fire, I would have thought there would be an App for it in the App store - have you tried looking there?

Edit: I see Betsy beat me to it.  

A day late and a dollar short, that's me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a rare day or a time zone thing when I get there ahead of you, Linda!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure the only place to find Google Earth is the Google Play store. . .and, as far as I know, there's no way to access Google Play from the Fire.  You can access some other 3rd party Android app vendors besides Amazon, but not the Google one, for whatever reason.  And you can't specify the Fire as a Google Play compatible device via your computer and the web site either.


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

See if you can find anything of use here:
http://tinyurl.com/cdwno9g
(Which is the tiny URL for the Google of <Google Earth App for Kindle Fire>)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi x1achilles, it is possible. Earlier I installed 1Mobile Market on my Fire using instructions I found on KindleBoards. (It was a few months ago. I am currently on jury duty waiting to be called so I might not have time to find those instructions.) After seeing your post, I opened 1Market and searched for Google Earth. I then selected it and let 1Mobile download and install it to my Fire. I opened the Google Earth app on my Fire. It works just fine. Thanks for reminding me that I wanted this app on my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

x1achilles said:


> I have not been able to download GE to my KFire. Actually, it is there as I dragged it from my PC, but does not open or even list it on the Apps.
> It is a shame as I love the program and use it all the time while traveling...which is one of the main reasons I got the Kindle.
> I am very disappointed.
> Anyone have a trick to getting it on the device?
> Thanks.


So, here's what you need to do:

On your Fire, go to Gear > Device > "Allow Installation of Applications" On/Off. Tap "On" (It will turn orange).

Using the Fire's web browser, go to www.1mobile.com

On the right, you'll see "Download apk" for the 1mobile market.com

Tap that. You should get a message "starting download" and then "Download complete" should appear in the upper left hand corner. It won't take long.

Still in the web browser, top on the bottom Menu icon, and then tap on "Downloads". The 1mobilemarket apk should be there. Tap on it to install.

Once it has been installed, open the Market and search for Google Earth by tapping on the magnifying glass in the upper right hand corner. It should show up. The version I found today was 7.0.0.7386 and is 8.62MB in size.

Once it is downloaded, you should be prompted to install it.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I must be missing something early on.  When I load 1mobile.com in my fire browser I get a screen with two tabs above the address bar, the new tap says loading and there is a spinning loading icon to the left of the address bar.  Both act like a loop and I never get past this point.
The only thing on the right side of the page below the address bar is a drop-down to choose the language.

Any further tipe?


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

x1achilles said:


> I have not been able to download GE to my KFire. Actually, it is there as I dragged it from my PC, but does not open or even list it on the Apps. It is a shame as I love the program and use it all the time while traveling...which is one of the main reasons I got the Kindle.


Because it uses 3D graphics, Google Earth is an extremely processor-intensive application. I don't think the high-end Kindles have the processing power to handle data-intensive 3D apps (GE, gaming, or otherwise.) It's like trying to tow a 3000-pound trailer with a Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ilamont said:


> Because it uses 3D graphics, Google Earth is an extremely processor-intensive application. I don't think the high-end Kindles have the processing power to handle data-intensive 3D apps (GE, gaming, or otherwise.) It's like trying to tow a 3000-pound trailer with a Toyota Corolla.


Google Earth (Android version) runs fine on my Kindle Fire. I suspect that x1achilles didn't have "Allow third party apps" turned on, though he hasn't been back since posting....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

omnibus34 said:


> I must be missing something early on. When I load 1mobile.com in my fire browser I get a screen with two tabs above the address bar, the new tap says loading and there is a spinning loading icon to the left of the address bar. Both act like a loop and I never get past this point.
> The only thing on the right side of the page below the address bar is a drop-down to choose the language.
> 
> Any further tipe?


Hmmmmm..... Clear the cache and try again...


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, thanks Betsy.  Second try was the charm.  Google earth looks and runs great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

omnibus34 said:


> Wow, thanks Betsy. Second try was the charm. Google earth looks and runs great.


Great! Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you not find it runs a bit sluggish? when I installed it i found it almost unusable!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, remember that the GPS part of it won't work.  . . . .no GPS in a Fire. . .so it's going to use WiFi hotspots it knows about to for locating things. . . . .if you're someplace where they're fairly ubiquitous, like northern Virginia, it might work much better than someplace where the coverage is thinner.

Also, how well it runs may be a function of how much OTHER stuff you have on the Fire. . .if you're nearly full, any app is going to be a bit sluggish.  If you've got plenty of room left, it should be zippier.

I'm just downloading now and will report back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a bit slower than on my iPad, for example, but I'm not surprised given the memory requirements.  It stutters a bit, but I find it acceptable.

As for lack of GPS, I guess it depends on how people use it.  I don't use Google Earth as a GPS, I use it to look things up, so the lack of a true GPS makes no difference to me.

Betsy


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

The only feature I've seen sluggishness in is names of streets and roads.  When I scroll the map the names disappear only to reappear when I stop, also in certain zoom levels.

The version I downloaded to my Fire seems to have more up-to-date maps than my current PC version.  It also is far more accurate for my area (rural Wyoming) than TomTom GPS maps which for this area are so incomplete that I sent a TomTom back.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Google Earth (Android version) runs fine on my Kindle Fire. I suspect that x1achilles didn't have "Allow third party apps" turned on, though he hasn't been back since posting....


I stand corrected. Curious to try the Fire ...


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Seems a bit odd that my PC version is 6.xxxx, while the version I just downloaded for my Fire is 7.xxxx.  PC version says there are no updates available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The PC program is a completely different thing than the Android app.  I dare say if there's an Apple or iThing version, it's a different number as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The current iThing version is 6.2.0, dated March 19, 2012.

Betsy


----------



## x1achilles (Jul 23, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, here's what you need to do:
> 
> On your Fire, go to Gear > Device > "Allow Installation of Applications" On/Off. Tap "On" (It will turn orange).
> 
> ...


*Thanks Betsy. I tried for 3 months to get it to work. Your instructions were the only ones that did the trick.
Why do people reply to these posts if they really don't know the answer? When the words such as "probably, usually, I doubt, Maybe, etc. are in the post, it seems to be a complete waste of time. Your response was clear and concise. Good job.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.  However, I've also been known to totally bungle it.    People are just trying to be helpful.  Glad we could help you!

Enjoy your Fire!

Betsy


----------

